# Monster Mud question



## BlackwhipsAngel (Sep 16, 2012)

After doing research about just what MM was I am preparing to experiment with it and at this time I only need small amounts of it. I'm planning to do the mixing in a baby food jar beings that is just how little I'm going to need and I figure I can mix more as I go if I need to.

The question is - how long will MM keep in something like a baby food jar? Is there a way to keep it moist longer? Or is the use of it a case of make what you plan to use when you plan to use it?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Monster Mud will keep the same as the joint compound it consists of. So long as it's thoroughly sealed, you should be okay to store it for quite a while. What people do when they store plain compound for a long period of time, they add a bit of water to the surface of the compound before putting back on the lid.

When it comes time to using the compound again, simply pour the water off the top, mix, and it's ready for use!

:jol:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I am on year four of storing a large container of monster mud, with no loss of color. When I first open it after it's been closed for a while, I stir it up with a mixing paddle on a drill. This breaks up any clumps that have formed, making it smooth again.


----------



## BlackwhipsAngel (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks guys. You have been helpful *S*


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I've kept monster mud for a year in a big bucket. I'm sure it will keep for that long in a jar. Add a small amount of water to the top. That will let you keep it longer.


----------

